# Too heavy!! - what can I leave behind?



## RedBike (19 May 2009)

I'm doing a short (still 200km) off-road ride very shortly. 
I finally got around to testing out my fully laiden touring setup and it's not good. It's just far too heavy to be ridden off-road. I've got to put it on a major diet and preferably loose that trailer!

I have a sleeping bag (big blue thing on top)
A camping mat
A bivvy tin, camping stove, spork + tin mug, tea bags
A tesco tent

A change of jersey, 
A change of shorts (leggings)
jeans, teashirt, boxers, spare socks. 
A fleese coat, wooly hat, waterproof coat
solar phone charger (freeloader). 
Toothpaste+ brush, 
Handfull of babywipes. 

Map, garmin, batteries and phone in a holder on the bars. 

Camelbak with two spare tubes, water, pump and multitool, tyre levers and zip ties. 

How can I fasten the sleepingbag + mat to the bike? They're far too big to go in the panniers. 

What can I leave behind? - (1 poss 2 night trip).


----------



## HelenD123 (19 May 2009)

Probably difficult to cut down the weight without investing in new kit i.e. tent and sleeping bag. The jeans will be heavy. I'd take some lightweight trousers, if you need to take anything at all.


----------



## Muddyfox (19 May 2009)

RedBike said:


> How can I fasten the sleepingbag + mat to the bike? They're far too big to go in the panniers.



Lay it across the top of the panniers and use a Bungee ?

Simon


----------



## Joe24 (19 May 2009)

Get a compression sack for the sleeping bag and compress it down?
It should go down pretty small.
Dont leave it in this bag though, it will damage the bag. But for when your riding it will be fine to be compressed.


----------



## RedBike (19 May 2009)

Jakes Dad said:


> Lay it across the top of the panniers and use a Bungee ?
> 
> Simon



I can put the camping mat there OR perhaps the sleeping bag but probably not both. I will have to play around and see what fits!
Perhaps velcro straps instead of bungee cords. These things have got to stay in place while being bounced around on a hardtail off-road. 

Perhaps I can tie the mat under the handlebars? I hope the gear/brake cables don't mind being squashed.


----------



## RedBike (19 May 2009)

> Get a compression sack for the sleeping bag and compress it down?
> It should go down pretty small.


Errm, it's in a compression sack. It just doesn't seem to want to compress much. 
Weighes a ton too!


----------



## jags (19 May 2009)

redbike when you say to heavy ,do you mean heavy or bulky.


----------



## bonj2 (19 May 2009)

RedBike said:


> How can I fasten the sleepingbag + mat to the bike? They're far too big to go in the panniers.



bungee them to the top of the panniers.
can't see anything else there that's too big to go in panniers.
possibly panniers + rack top bag although the rack top bag might push the rolled up sleeping bag a bit too high./


----------



## TheKrellMachine (19 May 2009)

That camping mat weighs 1800g ! ditch it and sleep on your spare clothes


----------



## Bodhbh (20 May 2009)

If it's jsut a mess about for a weekend is it really too heavy or just need to get used to the handling etc? Living about 15miles down the road from Ivenhoe Beacon I've ridden the Ridgeway several times now with jeans, doc martens, kitchen stereo, 1/2 a crate of Guinness, all sorts of heavy nonsense and it's been fine, although wouldn't want to drag it around for 2 weeks.


----------



## Riverman (20 May 2009)

Mate I've sent you a pm regarding weight etc.

I'm new to touring too and like you I almost made the mistake of buying heavy kit. I'm glad I didn't to be honest as I'm not sure I could lug around all that lol.

I have an airbed (520g)
3 season sleeping bag (1kg)
tent (1.5kg)

Cost about £80 all brand new.

Now considering your airbed is almost 2kg, you kinda get the idea of how your gear is a little on the heavy side.

The airbed is a 3/4 airbed designed for bike touring (what's the point in having a full one?, you don't need one under the end of your legs) hence the weight.

I'm considering doing my first tour with a rucksack lol and a small bag on my bike such is the low weight of everything.


----------



## Crankarm (20 May 2009)

Jakes Dad said:


> Lay it across the top of the panniers and use a Bungee ?
> 
> Simon



Buy a motorcyle net. They are only about a fiver. Far better than a bungee although they can be helpful. You never know then you will need one.

How heavy is your tent? You have two big bags on your trailer what's in them? Tis better to travel light. You can get 1 man tents that weigh 800g - Hilleberg and Vango and inflatable mats that weigh almost nothing. Don't bother with hammers or mallets for tent pegs. You proably won't be able to get pegs out that easily anyway if you have to bash them in .

For a couple of nights touring you could almost get by with just a single pannier and tent.


----------



## Riverman (20 May 2009)

> You can get 1 man tents that weigh 800g - Hilleberg and Vango and inflatable mats that weigh almost nothing.



Price and links?  many thanks. Although iv'e already bought the ones I've posted I expect the ones you quote are uber price.


----------



## andrew_s (20 May 2009)

That sleeping bag is a heavyweight winter bag. You'll sweat like a pig at this time of year.
This one is half the weight and will pack to 1/3 the size, at a similar price
http://www.fieldandtrek.com/Products/FT/PID-Stormlite+Rolling+Clouds+500+Sleeping+Bag-785050.aspx

A self-inflating mat like the Wee Airic or this Vango saves a lot of packing space. The thinner ones fold in half longways before you roll them up, and 3/4 length is enough - just put a spare jersey down for your feet to go on.

If you can get the sleeping bag and mat inside the panniers, it just leaves the (possibly wet) tent to strap on top, and makes packing much easier.

Saving weight off the tent would tend to cost. The lightweight 1.5kg tents are mostly about £200. There's this MSR at 1.3kg, £153. This Argos tent 2.1kg, £24 saves a bit, and is probably more weather resistant, but is pretty small.
Don't think about a single-skin tent. They are condensation traps and you'll get wet.

Here's my packing list for a one night trip (last post)
http://www.cyclechat.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=30252&page=2


----------



## Riverman (20 May 2009)

Better still get the gelert solo for £22
http://www.google.co.uk/products?q=gelert+solo&oe=utf-8&scoring=p

1.5kg


----------



## willem (20 May 2009)

These are good target weights, even if the stuff I quote is expensive (it will give you an idea):

mat: 450 (Thermarest Neoair for summer)-900 grams (exped down matress for cold weather).

Sleeping bag: PHD Minim some 650 grams for summer, up to about 1 kg for three season

Hilleberg Akto tent 1.5 kg, or Terra Nova Laser (1 kg) if you don't mind a more fragile tent that is not quite up to the worst weather.

Stove and pans: 400 grams for a top of the cannister gas stove and some small pan, up to 700 grams for a Trangia 27 meths stove with pans for reall cooking.

All this lighter stuff is also very compact. Unless you go to the third world or expect very bad weather, two rear panniers should be all you need.

The same applies to all the small stuff like torches etc.
Willem


----------



## willem (20 May 2009)

Did I see it correctly in the picture that you are using only one rear pannier? That would certainly destabilize your bike.
Willem


----------



## peanut (20 May 2009)

Don't take a sleeping bag !.....

slightly different way of looking at the sleeping bag thing. Why not ditch the sleeping bag altogether and take a really warm hooded fleece top and warm trackie bottoms with one piece longjohns instead !

It will be just as warm and much lighter and take up lot less space. The bottoms and fleece you will already be carrying anyway .!

You could add some thick thermal socks and your beanie hat or balaclava and you are going to be as warm as toast.All of your night clothes have a second day-time use so you will need them anyway.

I would also carry an airbed and use a convenient car tyre to pump it up


----------



## chris667 (20 May 2009)

If I'm just off for one or two days, everything I take fits in one smallish Carradice saddlebag.
For two days, you don't need to change into fresh clothes.
I would suggest:
Tent
Mat
Bag
Waterproofs
Jumper
Tracksuit bottoms (you're wearing shorts, right?)
Spare tube
Multi tool
In weather like this, when you're in the UK, I'd be happy going without a stove. Pubs and coffee shops weigh nothing!
I've had many pleasant weekends away with nothing more.
And FWIW I think Willem is right. One pannier is a poor choice for weight distribution. I can see it has advantages when you're mounting/dismounting/pushing as offroad touring can make you do, but compared to a saddlebag, I think it's a very inelegant solution. 
Incidentally, I'd also think about ditching the camelbak, and using water bottles on the cage. The weight on your shoulders will tell after a day's riding.


----------



## peanut (20 May 2009)

why take a heavy bulky mat that offers little comfort when you could take an airbed that is infinitely more comfortable ,lighter and takes up far less room ? don't see the sense in that I agree with everything else but I would take the stove even with the weight penalty. Theres something about 'brewing up' that is at the heart of touring and camping to my mind



chris667 said:


> If I'm just off for one or two days, everything I take fits in one smallish Carradice saddlebag.
> For two days, you don't need to change into fresh clothes.
> I would suggest:
> Tent
> ...


----------



## chris667 (20 May 2009)

A mat is OK, and cheap, and it doesn't weigh much. Plus you can't puncture it, ever.
Airbeds are great, but IMO much too expensive for a first foray into camping. It's a bit like someone saying "Don't buy the Millets tent, when you can get a Saunders for only £200 more!".
My gear list is only a suggestion, of course, you're welcome to take what you want. But from my experience, a stove and cooking utensils makes everything more complicated, even if it is nice to make a cup of tea. A thermos is a concession that I sometimes make, that's nice too.


----------



## RedBike (20 May 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone. Sadly there's no chance of changing any of the kit before I set off next Tuesday so i'm stuck with it. Some time next year I might invest in some quality camping gear IF i like wild camping. This is all cheap stuff to get me started. 

The two big bags on the trailer are a yellow one containing just the tent and my sleeping mat and the blue one which contains just the sleeping bag. You can see why I doubt it's going to fit ontop of the panniers!

I have changed my jeans over to tracky bottoms and packed another pair of thermal socks. It's given out rain for the few days i'm riding so I will want several changes of clothing. 

The kit is both bulky and heavy. I can't even begin to fit in all in a rucksack and two pannier bags. I'm off to B&Q after work to see if I can find some rope/ bungee straps to start strapping everything to the bike / the pannier racks and myself. 

The pannier rack is a bit of a fudge and it isn't that strong. I'm not sure it's going to withstand being heavily laiden and ridden off-road. 

It looks like i'm leaving either the sleeping mat or the bag behind!


----------



## andrew_s (20 May 2009)

Riverman said:


> Better still get the gelert solo for £22
> http://www.google.co.uk/products?q=gelert+solo&oe=utf-8&scoring=p
> 
> 1.5kg


I thought about suggesting that, but at a max height of 70cm you can't really do anything other than lie down in it. Even getting dressed could be a challenge.


----------



## RedBike (20 May 2009)

I would rather stick with a two man tent. I'm not that keen on leaving all my stuff out side over night.


----------



## RedBike (20 May 2009)

I've mangaed to get the largest of items (namely the tent, sleeping mat and sleeping bag) on the bike. Everything else (clothes) are still being dryed out from the soaking they got when I tested the trailer the other day. 


Once dry I will fully load the bike and re-test it again. 
My initial thoughts are still OMG it's heavy! 
Although i'm used to heavy panniers i'm not used to having so much weight so high up. Hopefully it wont ride too badly though. 

I don't like having the sleeping bag up ontop of the panniers like that. I can't really get my weight back now. But as I can't think of anywhere else to put it it's staying there!

Assuming the bike rides alright i've got to re-postion that rear light. No point having it behind the sleeping bag and fit as wide a rear tyre as I can get on to try and compensate for the weight.


----------



## HelenD123 (20 May 2009)

Will the sleeping bag compress any more? I've perfected a technique of sitting on mine to squash it whilst pulling the straps.


----------



## RedBike (20 May 2009)

It took me nearly 30mins to get the sleeping bag in that bag. Then I tightened the straps by standing on the bag while pulling them. 

As for the tent. I'm never going to get that back in the bag again. I had to jump up and down on it.


----------



## peanut (20 May 2009)

can you not fix the paniers any lower ? 
I saw a tourer today that had his panniers dragging on the floor  I kid you not they were fully loaded and every part of them was below the axle height  
Must help a lot with balance


----------



## Joe24 (20 May 2009)

30mins to get the sleeping bag in the bag? Why?
You werent rolling it up were you? If you are dont bother, just stuff it in the bag. Many people seem to roll them up for some reason


----------



## RedBike (21 May 2009)

Joe24 said:


> 30mins to get the sleeping bag in the bag? Why?
> You werent rolling it up were you? If you are dont bother, just stuff it in the bag. Many people seem to roll them up for some reason



It's because I began by lazily just stuffing it in the bag that it took so long. It took me a while to realise that it was never going to fit like that. 

In order to get it in I had to put it flat and then carefully roll it squeezing all the air out as I went along. Once rolled up I had to sit on it to keep it flat. Given half a chance the bag just puffs it's self back up and then there's no chance of getting it back in the bag. 

.


----------



## RedBike (21 May 2009)

peanut said:


> can you not fix the paniers any lower ?
> I saw a tourer today that had his panniers dragging on the floor  I kid you not they were fully loaded and every part of them was below the axle height
> Must help a lot with balance




It took me nearly a week to work out how to get those pannier racks on that bike. The bike shop told me it couldn't be done! There's no mountings for the racks and the disc brake calipers get in the way. I've got a somewhat intresting arrangement of light brackets, p-clips and a small section of pipe acting as a spacer to get the rack past the disc caliper. 
It's a complete bodge.

The pannier bags just clip on the rack. They only go on in one place and cannot be adjusted. They're actually a bit too far forward so my heel will rub them if I use SPD pedals. I've had to switch to flats so that I can pedal. (hate flats).


----------



## andym (21 May 2009)

peanut said:


> can you not fix the paniers any lower ?
> I saw a tourer today that had his panniers dragging on the floor  I kid you not they were fully loaded and every part of them was below the axle height
> Must help a lot with balance



Yep - though not ideal for off-road.

RedBike - sorry to suggest more expense but at some point you need to invest in a better rack with two sets of rails - look at the Tubus Cosmo or Madison summit and you'll see what I'm getting at. A steel rack also works better in that you can use spacers to clear the brake caliper.



> IF i like wild camping



If you're new to camping you might be better off starting at proper campsites - you do sound a bit underprepared eg no toilet trowel.


----------



## PpPete (21 May 2009)

That sleeping bag looks like a serious POS. 
But as you say you can't change it now....

Do you need the camelback? you have a bottle cage I see.
Map & Garmin? Map - doesnt need batteries - ditch the Garmin?

Oh - and keep your phone switched off, then you don't need the solar charger?


----------



## RedBike (21 May 2009)

> That sleeping bag looks like a serious POS.
> But as you say you can't change it now....


I've got circulation problems and I really feel the cold in my hands / feet at night. I need a warm sleeping bag, warm socks, gloves and a liner! Although you're right. I might well change over the sleeping bag next year. 

I've camped at a campsite loads of times before. I've had to get a new tent and sleeping mat just for this occation as I normally use a big pop up tent and a double blow up air matress. Neither of which lent themselves to being carried. 

I need a camelbak because I will be riding for 10hr+ each day and one bottle isn't going to be anywhere near enough. My bottle cage will probably have the battery for my light in it (haven't decided if i'm taking the light or not yet). I'm going to need some sort of light just incase I end up riding the last few miles at night / to use at night in the tent. I might make do with a small 'torch' on the bars though. 

As for not taking the Garmin. Luckly someone else will probably take care of most of the navigation but as it's such a long trip I think a GPS is a sensible addition. I've printed the map out on A0 paper and it's still only just big enough to be ledgable. 

I will probably use my phone to take pictures as I ride along so it's not that practical to leave it switched off. The solar charger isn't very big at all. About the size of the phone. Carrying the solar charger is a small price to pay for the ability to take photos. 

toilet trowel?
Why does nobody suggest this stuff! 
I was even told to leave the babywipes behind.


----------



## andym (21 May 2009)

RedBike said:


> toilet trowel?
> Why does nobody suggest this stuff!
> I was even told to leave the babywipes behind.



I was going to ask if the babywipes were bidegradeable but then I thought you've probably got enough to worry about.


----------



## willem (21 May 2009)

When you start looking into a proper rack, consider the Old Man Mountain Racks as well, since they are probably the best solution if you have disk brakes but no eyelets.
Willem


----------



## peanut (21 May 2009)

andym said:


> you do sound a bit underprepared eg no toilet trowel.



 only make that mistake once


----------



## samid (22 May 2009)

Here is a very nice sleeping bag weighing around 450 grams. And packs very small too.


----------



## RedBike (22 May 2009)

samid said:


> Here is a very nice sleeping bag weighing around 450 grams. And packs very small too.



I'm sure it is; but at £300. Owch!


----------



## peanut (22 May 2009)

RedBike said:


> I'm sure it is; but at £300. Owch!



£300 for a sleeping bag !.  

thats crazy ........you could stay for a week full board in a nice hotel for that kind of money  i'd expect nightly entertainment and bike cleaning thrown in too for that.


----------



## andym (22 May 2009)

Erm, no. Actually it's 260 _dollars_ (plus taxes etc).

Redbike is forgetting that samid is forgetting he's on a different continent to the rest of us.


----------



## peanut (22 May 2009)

andym said:


> Redbike is forgetting that samid is forgetting he's on a different continent to the rest of us.



planet more like ..


----------



## willem (22 May 2009)

British PHD bags have a similar quality, and are considerably cheaper. I am afraid good camping gear is expensive, and very good gear even more so. Western Mountaineering represents the very best there is, and is not made in a Chinese sweatshop.
Willem


----------



## andrew_s (22 May 2009)

andym said:


> Erm, no. Actually it's 260 _dollars_ (plus taxes etc).


it may not be all that far short of £300 by the time you add evrything up 

There's $260 for the bag
There shipping
There's currency exchange charges to pay for the bag and the shipping
There's tax on the bag 
There's tax on the shipping
There's tax on the currency exchange charges
There's the other tax on the bag
There's the tax on the tax you've already paid for the bag
There's the tax on the tax you've already paid for the shipping
There's the tax on the tax you've already paid for the currency exchange charges
Then to cap it all off, the delivery people (UPS, Royal Mail or whoever) charge you for the privilege of paying all the tax.

Sometimes it gets through the system without you getting charged any of the tax, but you shouldn't rely on it


----------



## andym (22 May 2009)

I order stuff frequently from the States so I know how much the taxes are. This would be somewhere north of £200 (if you were really unlucky possibly considerably north of £200) but not £300.


----------



## Riverman (22 May 2009)

Ask them to mark the box as 'gift' 




andrew_s said:


> it may not be all that far short of £300 by the time you add evrything up
> 
> There's $260 for the bag
> There shipping
> ...


----------



## PpPete (22 May 2009)

willem said:


> British PHD bags have a similar quality, and are considerably cheaper. I am afraid good camping gear is expensive, and very good gear even more so. Western Mountaineering represents the very best there is, and is not made in a Chinese sweatshop.
> Willem



Actually PHD are better quality, lighter and cheaper
Even their very lightest bag is not "stitched through" like that Western Mountaineering one. £169 is still not really cheap (even if they are made in Greater Manchester!!!!) - and anyway Redbike told us he has circulation probs and needs something warmer.


----------



## RedBike (28 May 2009)

Well i've just done my first experimental first bivvy/wild camp
You can read about it here http://redbikes.blogspot.com/2009/05/wet-bivvy.html
The camping equipment was far far too heavy and the tent wasn't even waterproof. 

The tent has gone in the bin (seriously!!) 
and I will be investing in a new tent or bivvy bag and a new lighter-weight sleeping bag to use solely for warmer nights. 

I will also be buying dry bags!!


----------



## peanut (28 May 2009)

RedBike said:


> Well i've just done my first experimental first bivvy/wild camp



you're back !..

excellent report . maybe you should put it in the new CC magazine


----------



## willem (28 May 2009)

Educating indeed. Get a good quality tent first, and don't split your budget between an indifferent tent and a mediocre bag. The tent really is first and foremost. Ortlieb panniers are great, but with bin liners your existing ones will also be waterproof.
Willem


----------



## HelenD123 (28 May 2009)

Wow, looks like quite the adventure. I don't envy you the knee deep swamp!


----------



## Crackle (28 May 2009)

Wow! That's an impressive mini epic but you know what, they're the best. You learn so much from doing stuff like that, far more than anyone can tell you. I read Trio's blog too, it was interesting and amusing to get another perspective of the same ride - Great stuff. You'll be trotting that story out for a years to come and it'll get better in the telling: I'm jealous


----------



## RedBike (29 May 2009)

willem said:


> Educating indeed. Get a good quality tent first, and don't split your budget between an indifferent tent and a mediocre bag. The tent really is first and foremost. Orlieb panniers are great, but with bin liners your existing ones will be waterproof.
> Willem



I'm torn between a bivvy bag and a tent. I might go for a one man back-packing tent. 

I intend to try and avoid panniers in the future. They didn't work very well off-road. Pushing/carrying the bike was a nightmare and the handelling was scary. 

Very few makes of pannier bag would of stayed dry. They were submerged in the swamp on several occations as the bike sunk that deep.


----------



## RedBike (29 May 2009)

Crackle said:


> Wow! That's an impressive mini epic but you know what, they're the best. You learn so much from doing stuff like that, far more than anyone can tell you. I read Trio's blog too, it was interesting and amusing to get another perspective of the same ride - Great stuff. You'll be trotting that story out for a years to come and it'll get better in the telling: I'm jealous



Trio is used to these adventures. I'm sure that was just a typical mid-week ride for her


----------



## RedBike (29 May 2009)

My next trip will be mostly road and I will be making good use of my trailer. I don't need to worry too much about weight for this one. Just pile everything in the trailer then make good use of the MTBs low gears to winch myself up the road climbs.


----------



## Crankarm (29 May 2009)

Have you thought maybe golf would be a better, more enjoyable and successful past time for you?


----------



## RedBike (29 May 2009)

Crankarm said:


> Have you thought maybe golf would be a better, more enjoyable and successful past time for you?



I'm not too sure what you mean by that. 

Have you seen me play golf? The last time I played I hit a ball off the tee and instead of going forwards up the fairway it went sideways. I hit someone walking along the path! Needless to say they wern't exactly happy!


----------



## Randochap (29 May 2009)

Yep, lose the trailer.


----------



## Randochap (29 May 2009)

My approach would be to stick with panniers ... and avoid swamps. Those are best left to Amazonians and the late Ian Hibell.

As for tents, I can vouch that this is the most important piece of kit. It must protect against all kinds of weather ... and bugs. 

I'm partial to the next step up from a bivi -- the one-person tent. Make sure it has a good vestibule. You should be able to come in at under 3 lbs.

I've spent months on the road in all kinds of (Yukon/Alaska) weather in a very good unit from MSR.

Good adventure report, BTW.


----------



## RedBike (29 May 2009)

Thanks Randchap. I've toured on the road (Only credit card / hotel) with a trailer before and found it easier than panniers. 

Off-road i've decided it's probably best to go as light as possible and use a rucksack. The extra weight of panniers or a trailer makes pushing and carrying the bike an absolute nightmare. 

I'm already plotting / planning my next route. It's nearly all road / very light off-road and I will be using the trailer. By then I will also have a much lighter tent or bivvy bag and a lighter sleeping bag. I don't think i'm going to change anything else though.


----------



## Randochap (29 May 2009)

RedBike said:


> T
> 
> Off-road i've decided it's probably best to go as light as possible and use a rucksack.
> 
> I'm already plotting / planning my next route. It's nearly all road / very light off-road and I will be using the trailer. By then I will also have a much lighter tent or bivvy bag and a lighter sleeping bag..



Well, everyone has their own approach, but I really don't like trailers and hate rucksacks -- unless they are convertable panniers for use off the bike.

But then I don't cycle tracks that are better suited to hiking, unless I'm out for the day on an unburdened MTB.

We're lucky (in a way) here to have thousands of kilometres of decommissioned logging roads that are mostly rideable without the need to dismount, haul, push or otherwise manhandle ones bike over.

These give access to more territory than one person could ever explore in a lifetime.

BTW, I'm working on a section of VeloWeb that will discuss ultra lightweight touring or "passhunting."

Happy trails,

RC


----------



## RedBike (29 May 2009)

> Well, everyone has their own approach, but I really don't like trailers and hate rucksacks -- unless they are convertable panniers for use off the bike.
> 
> But then I don't cycle tracks that are better suited to hiking, unless I'm out for the day on an unburdened MTB.



I would definately prefer to have the weight on the bike (or trailer) too if I was on the road. I commute with panniers because I hate the sweaty back you get from a rucksack. I also like to get out of the saddle on some hills which always seems harder work with a rucksack than panniers. 

However, I found it was extremely hard work to carry your bike up muddy slopes/ through streams when it was heavily laiden with panniers. I also found all that extra weight high up was somewhat intresting in slippy conditions.


----------



## RedBike (29 May 2009)

I will have to make sure I read Veloweb!


----------



## P.H (31 May 2009)

That's one you're not going to forget in a hurry, great stuff and a good read. I’m glad it’s not put you off for life.
IMO your problems stem from the amount of kit rather than where you carried it. For one or two nights you should be able to get you kit down to below 10kg without too much trouble or expense. I can do that with tent and bedding weighing 4kg. It’s more about choices and being a bit ruthless with your packing list than about how much you spend. I like bacon for breakfast as much as anyone, but I’d have waited for the café. On anything less than a week, I’ll only carry enough cooking gear to boil water, tea, powder milk, instant soup and noodles.
I don’t ride any serious off road, if I did and was carrying less than 10kg I’d be tempted to split it between a rucksack and a dry bag on the bike, in the hope that I wouldn’t notice either too much. I’m looking forward to the next installment..


----------



## RedBike (31 May 2009)

P.H. 

The tent was advertised at 2.6kg. It actually weight 3.2kg
The sleeping mat weighes 1.5kg dry. After getting a soaking it weighed 2.0kg
The sleeping bag was suppost to weigh 2.25kg, it weighed 3.0kg. 

Thats 8kg of stuff thats pretty muych essential. 

I also took a spork sharp knife, a tin mug, frying pan and bowl. (These weighed very little.) say 1kg, A camping stove (fairly heavy) say 1.5kg. 

A light for the bike and a head torch, say 2kg. If we had of done the planned route we would of been riding / finding a camping spot at night and I would of no-doubt been very greatful for these; but as it happens on this occation they wern't needed. 

I took a spare coat (ended up wearing both so glad I did). A change of tee-shirt and a pair of shorts, water-proof socks. I've no idea of weight, say 2kg?

This is all a bit of guess work but I think i'm looking at somewhere around the 15kg mark + the weight of the racks and various stuff sacks/bags. (Its no wonder that I struggled to lift the back of the bike!)

The food (including the bacon) was brought at the last shop we came across and was only really carried for a few miles.


----------



## RedBike (31 May 2009)

The next installment will be mostly road and i'm planning on using my trailer and signifcantly lighter camping gear!


----------

